# Recovered from Depersonalization, Dissociation, and Depression COMPLETELY forever:) Praise God!



## mtdail (Sep 6, 2020)

Long time follower and reader, but My first post. Just really felt that I needed to wanted to give others REAL TRUE HOPE that we CAN and WILL recover FULLY from this and/or ANY OTHER sickness, in Jesus' Holy name, just like I have!!!!

Between my faith in God, prayer, medication (Lithium, then, Lexapro, then finally an increased dose of Prozac), and eating more protein (ie. Chicken, beef, meat, fish), after a number of years, I am now healthy and happy and no longer have depersonalization and/or dissociation and/or depression! Praise God!!!!

Please let me know if I can answer any questions about my journey, I want OTHERS to feel the same and for NO ONE to have to suffer needlessly!

I have felt for so long that I HAD to share this!!!!! Please feel to di the same!!!!!

God Bless,
Mike D.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

congrats for your recovery. but that medication wont have an impact


----------



## mtdail (Sep 6, 2020)

Hey, my friend Thank you! It certainly did have a positive impact for me, all the things I listed (most importantly my faith in God and prayer and praise and thanks to Him) brought me out of a living Hell-on-Earth to complete and total peace today and every day, and I praise and thank God for it every day, and pray for you and all others peace and recovery as well, in Jesus' Holy name, Amen
There IS hope, I am living and breathing proof, just gotta claim it and also speak that it WILL work and have a positive impact (and not WON'T), in Jesus' Holy name, Amen! God Bless, then, now, always, and forever!


----------



## Kaya (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey budd, congrats on recovering! I’m having a very weird and hard time with what I’m going through rn. It seems like my dpdr is gone as in the visual stuff but the existential stuff are still there. And before I was able to rationalize myself and calm it down whereas now it’s a whole body feeling and feels like I’m going crazy. Have you gone through this at all? Thanks!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

He became member on 6.sept and have last been active on 7.sept- so close to one day. He really sounds like a very dedicated person! When people refer to religion, God and miracles I assumed it is fake. Some religious fanatics will try to missionary towards people who are in a desperate situation.

In real person he might look like this.


----------



## mtdail (Sep 6, 2020)

Nope, real person. Been suffering and reading this forum for years. Finally got some relief, so I just wanted to post how I got relief for others to give some hope. Been to Hell and back along the way. God Bless


----------



## mtdail (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes, I often felt like I was going crazy. This quote nailed it, and is how I felt for years before I finally got peace...

"In a fleshy tomb I am buried above ground."
-William Cowper

There is indeed hope. God Bless


----------

